# mixing oak and hickory



## coroner (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I am going to be using my SnP for the first time this weekend.  Just a question about wood.  I am going to be doing pork spareribs, a butt and a piece of salmon.  I have always used Hickory for smoking (gas).  I would like to try some oak this time on the SnP.  Is oak good to use for pork ribs and butt ?  I probably will not put the salmon on until the last couple of hours of smoking at which pioint I was going to toss in some hickory.  Any problem mixing oak and hickory ?

The oak I have is just split logs from a tree trimming service.  It is basically firewood that he sells on the side.  Not sure what kind of oak, but this is Florida so I'm guessing it would just be whatever the most prevalent oak is that we have here.  This should be OK to use, right ?

Thanks all,

coroner


----------



## treegje (Mar 25, 2010)

that is no problem


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes it is alright but you have to watch out for water oak it's not as hard as normal oak and it does tend to be softer. So what part of Fla I'm in the Jax area. Now if you want to use other woods just look for a propane store they usually sell may differant types of wood chips and chunks. Theres one right bye me that carries about 15 types of wood chips and chunks.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 25, 2010)

I've used Oak for smoking a pork butt and it was a very mild smokey flavor.  

Also mixed Oak and Hickory for smoking a turkey breast and it was great.  When mixed, I don't think you can tell the difference between Hickory and mixed.


Todd


----------



## coroner (Mar 25, 2010)

I am down in Tampa, FL.

Thanks for the tips.  Maybe I will go with just hickory this time.  I was worried about it overpowering the ribs, but I have always done my butts with Hickory and loved the results.  I need to look around Tampa and see if there is a good source of wood.  The big box stores only sell hickory and mesquite around here.

Thanks all,

coroner


----------



## coacher72 (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like apple with pork and chicken.


----------

